# Bowen's 8J Project



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello,

Thought I'd start a build thread.

My last Audi expierence ended in tears. Jan 2014 I bought a 2010 TFSI Audi A4, S-LINE, Black edition, Quattro my dream car. 10 days later, on my way to a meeting with work the oil pickup pipe failed, chain slipped, valves bent the works. Back to the dealership for a full refund.

Understandably put off by Audi I spent a year in a Ford Focus ST MK2, took it to Stage2 320bhp. A year in my Mrs bought an Audi A1 tdi sport, the build quality compared to the Focus was incredible. I had to get back in to an Audi. At the dealership my Mrs got her A1 I noticed they had a black TT Quattro. Chat with the salesman, 1 owner full service, the deal was done I picked it up a week later.

Anyway, some pics!

The day I part ex'd a loud brash Focus for a more sensible and refined Audi;




Full Health Check at my friends tuning company in Cardiff;


Home and cleaned;


Random pic;


Interior, best cabin I have ever sat in;


Recently lowered on AP coilovers from Awesome GTI. What fun that was. I was annoyed by the end of it so the ride height was left a bit uneven.




Plans are:
Sort the ride height out as I get rubbing at the rear.
Remap ECU/DSG
Full service
Intake 
Exhaust
Wheels

Thanks for reading.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Shame about the A4 but at least you got a full refund! Car looks well mate! If your not after gains form the exhaust I strongly recommend a cobra cat back non res! The sound from the pipes is amazing coming from a V6

Do the wheels you have on now have a slight golden colours them or is that just the picture?


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

legend139 said:


> Shame about the A4 but at least you got a full refund! Car looks well mate! If your not after gains form the exhaust I strongly recommend a cobra cat back non res! The sound from the pipes is amazing coming from a V6
> 
> Do the wheels you have on now have a slight golden colours them or is that just the picture?


Yeah the A4 was a disaster. I read so much on consumer law think I got a degree in it!

Wheels are a light grey, I had the refurbed as part of the deal when buying the car. I heard some Cobra Non Res exhausts o Focus ST's and for me they were too loud, that said two different cars so perhaps it'll sound better on the TT.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah you'll find the 2.0 TFSI engine is a fairly quiet engine where exhausts are concerned, just need to be aware that some exhaust can show the drone on these engines.


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

lovely i nearly went for black when i got mine but the red turned out to be a better car. good luck and look forward to seeing where you go with it


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Love how this sits now bowen! Was having a good look on insta earlier! Such a good looking car when sat right.

Shame you arent more local to me and connor (legend139) so you could here our cobra exhausts! Such epic sounding system on the 3.2!


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Are any of you going to AITP?

Played with the ride height a bit more, need to dremel the tabs on the rear. Front could go down a bit more too and spacers!

Plasti-dipping front grill this weekend, wish me luck.

Mapping ECU and DSG next month.


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

AlexV6 said:


> Love how this sits now bowen! Was having a good look on insta earlier! Such a good looking car when sat right.
> 
> Shame you arent more local to me and connor (legend139) so you could here our cobra exhausts! Such epic sounding system on the 3.2!


Your car is inspiration.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Bowen said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Are any of you going to AITP?
> 
> ...


I wish you luck mate! Alex has done his, I attempted to do my TTRS grills chrome lip several times and found it a struggle! Think I was chasing perfection though. Still want to do all mine badges in the Matt black though.

Car looks ace btw, get some pictures up when you've dialled in your coil overs


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Wish me luck plast dipping, it's only a stop gap until I get a xenonzuk grill.

Played with the coilovers,





Need to shave the tabs at the rear and let the front settle before I take the front down.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Looks good mate, yeah my TTRS grill is from Xenonz. The lip and rings only come in chrome and gloss black. Didn't fancy gloss black as I have my V6 is black as well.

Chose the chrome for some strange reason and was going to plastic dip it a matte finish instead. As I think it looks better against the black TT thank gloss black does!

Probably have to dismantle the lip and do it properly at some point


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Bowen said:


> Your car is inspiration.


Haha cheers man means a lot! I need to keep my project thread on here updated more. Once i finally get the mac fixed.

And yeah i will be at Audis In The Park. Im on the OnlyChargedDubs stand with all the rest of the bagged Audis they have done, looking forward to it!


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

AlexV6 said:


> Bowen said:
> 
> 
> > Your car is inspiration.
> ...


Look forward to meeting you.

Plasti dipped the grill until I get a xenonz grill. It looks ok, at a distance. Strange stuff plasti dip.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Bowen said:


> AlexV6 said:
> 
> 
> > Bowen said:
> ...


God I need to get my chrome lip plastic dipped! Looks so much better like that! Good work mate.

Did you have any trouble pealing the excess dip off without it pull it off the chrome?


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks mate.

I spent time masking it up but I still got over spray on it. Rubs off really easily and doesn't affect the paint or chrome from the grill.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Might have another attempt at the weekend then! It was the plastic dip bridging between the chrome lip and the grill was the problem I had, even though I was spraying light coats!

Hopefully I'll be at Audis in the park this year! So be nice to see some more people off here!


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Looks good man. Only a subtle mod but changes the look of the front of the car.


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Should be ECU and DSG mapped this weekend.

I am looking for a 3" Downpipe to go on next but I am having trouble finding one for a 2ltr TSI, Quattro any ideas?


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Had a Stage1 ECU and DSG remap this weekend, from the guys at Performance Engineering in Cardiff. Previously had my ST mapped and serviced there, pleased with their service I went back. The ECU map livens things up nicely and the DSG adds full control to the driver as well as better/quicker timed shifts.



However the car has developed a knock/clunk when setting off in low gears, driving at a faster pace in high gears there is no problem. I believe this is coincidence and nothing to do with the map.
I am assuming dogbone mount, anyone else have experience of a clunk when setting off in first.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Bowen said:


> Had a Stage1 ECU and DSG remap this weekend, from the guys at Performance Engineering in Cardiff. Previously had my ST mapped and serviced there, pleased with their service I went back. The ECU map livens things up nicely and the DSG adds full control to the driver as well as better/quicker timed shifts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suppose that'll bring you up to or just past V6 power then, it'll never sound the same though 

Don't think I'd have the balls to get a DSG remap if I had one. Wouldn't want to do mess with the expensive gearbox! Manual all the way  
Bet the remap is a nice little kick back up after having a stage 2 ST. You up for stage 2 on the TT next then?


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

No it'll never sound the same as a V6 but it's cheaper to tax and fuel.... :lol:

Knowing that the remap wouldn't even come close to the ST I thought I wouldn't notice the power increase but I was pleasantly surprised. Really opens up the engine nicely.


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Oil 5-30w, Filter and Spark plugs changed.

Bought 6L OEM DSG oil to service the gearbox.

Since having the remap I noticed a clunk coming from the sub frame at low speed in low gears. I did a load of reading up and replaced the sub frame bolts as it seems to affect the mk5 golf. Clunk was still there, beginning to get really frustrated with it and as a last resort I tightened the front wheel bolts. No clunking since. doh!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Mk2's have been known to have issues with the steering rack mate, PITA to so would need proper prognosis.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Could be suspension top mounts(another known trouble-spot)


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

The clunking has gone for the last 4 weeks since doing up my wheel bolts.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Bowen said:


> The clunking has gone for the last 4 weeks since doing up my wheel bolts.


Oh dear.. How embarrassing ahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

No biggie.

4 new tyres hankook V12's had these on previous cars and rate them. Went for a 225/40/18, looks much better.

DSG service this weekend. DSG oil isn't cheap!


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Bowen said:


> Had a Stage1 ECU and DSG remap this weekend, from the guys at Performance Engineering in Cardiff. Previously had my ST mapped and serviced there, pleased with their service I went back. The ECU map livens things up nicely and the DSG adds full control to the driver as well as better/quicker timed shifts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What power are you getting, can you post a picture of the dyno print out?


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

repsol said:


> Bowen said:
> 
> 
> > Had a Stage1 ECU and DSG remap this weekend, from the guys at Performance Engineering in Cardiff. Previously had my ST mapped and serviced there, pleased with their service I went back. The ECU map livens things up nicely and the DSG adds full control to the driver as well as better/quicker timed shifts.
> ...


I can't post a picture of a dyno print out because I don't have one, I have never claimed to have known. I bet it won't be as powerful as your miracle TFSI. :roll:


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Bowen said:


> repsol said:
> 
> 
> > Bowen said:
> ...


Oh what a shame :? We could all of had a look at it and given our expert opinion on what a proper mapper can do. I never said you'd claimed to have either.


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

[/quote]

Oh what a shame :? We could all of had a look at it and given our expert opinion on what a proper mapper can do. I never said you'd claimed to have either.[/quote]

Real shame, as I'd love to hear your expert opinion.

Are you going to AITP?


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Oh what a shame :? We could all of had a look at it and given our expert opinion on what a proper mapper can do. I never said you'd claimed to have either.[/quote]

Real shame, as I'd love to hear your expert opinion.

Are you going to AITP?[/quote]

Depends when it is and where.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

repsol said:


> Depends when it is and where.


Sunday 9th August
Northampton

I'll be going if the missus get it off! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Busy day yesterday


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Good lad! Looks impressive that mate. Surprised how well it looks on the original stock bumper though.

Just to mount your plate, wherever that will be?! 

Does it look off against the grills as there a matte finish?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BerryTT (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello mate - Looking great! You still got the old grill you sprayed? I'll buy it off you if you do! (my first mod)


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

BerryTT said:


> Hello mate - Looking great! You still got the old grill you sprayed? I'll buy it off you if you do! (my first mod)


Honestly you wouldn't want it. It's Plasti coated and not the best. Look on ebay there are a few OEM black grills for £45 posted.


----------



## BerryTT (Nov 25, 2014)

Bowen said:


> BerryTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hello mate - Looking great! You still got the old grill you sprayed? I'll buy it off you if you do! (my first mod)
> ...


Good shout mate, thanks for your honesty!

Your car is a real beauty - Mine looked identical to yours before you started making modifications, gunmetal grey alloys etc - The changes you've made so far look amazing! I think I'm going to follow in your footsteps


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

BerryTT said:


> Bowen said:
> 
> 
> > BerryTT said:
> ...


I wouldn't scam anyone mate.

Thank you so much for your kind words, really means a lot.  
There are some great examples on TT forum and for you to say that of mine I am astounded. I'd love to add wheels and air etc but with my wedding/new york/ Nurburgring coming soon I can't see it happening anytime soon (never say never....)


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

So AITP has been and gone and it was really good. I was on the TTforum stand and it was great. Lots of ideas from looking at various cars.

Anyway more pics..

Full tank and clean on the way up. Missus looking happy... 8) 


Entering the show.


and on the stand.


Thanks for looking.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Car looks well 

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah looking good...are your wheels the OE 18's...they appear different somehow if they are ?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I think they are Jase, maybe the angle and darker colour, looks like spacers are fitted as well

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Saw this at aitp and I must say the grill looked very good indeed, the whole car looked very mean looking


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Car looks great mate! Mate told me the TT forum turn out was great as well! Didn't go because the girlfriend was working and I don't go nowhere without her ahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Templar said:


> Yeah looking good...are your wheels the OE 18's...they appear different somehow if they are ?





gogs said:


> I think they are Jase, maybe the angle and darker colour, looks like spacers are fitted as well
> 
> Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


Refurbed a dark grey, although I managed to kerb two wheels quite badly a week before AITP. 15mm spacers all round.



mk1f4n said:


> Saw this at aitp and I must say the grill looked very good indeed, the whole car looked very mean looking


Thank you kindly. I wasn't that happy with it to be honest little tweeks I need to make.



legend139 said:


> Car looks great mate! Mate told me the TT forum turn out was great as well! Didn't go because the girlfriend was working and I don't go nowhere without her ahah
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TTOC turn out was huge, TT forum was around 20 cars mainly MK1's but a really relaxed and friendly stand. I brought the missus along, I wanted to camp but she was having none of it. Stayed at a local hotel, where they have hair driers, apparently I would know nothing about that.....


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

When I purchased the TT I had a list of things in my head I wanted to change. High up on the list was the rear valance, little bit of searching on here and it turns out I need to replace the whole rear bumper.

Sourced a TT S- Line rear bumper with valance, little bit of damage but it was in white. Bumper and valance are currently at the paint shop getting sorted.

Leaving work last Friday, had that Friday feeling and bang. Young girl cuts across my lane and goes straight in to the back of me. Not too much damage luckily the standard bumper is being replaced.

Not much more to update.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Bowen said:


> When I purchased the TT I had a list of things in my head I wanted to change. High up on the list was the rear valance, little bit of searching on here and it turns out I need to replace the whole rear bumper.
> 
> Sourced a TT S- Line rear bumper with valance, little bit of damage but it was in white. Bumper and valance are currently at the paint shop getting sorted.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you've decided upon the s line bumper! What valance you looking at? And lucky you've got a new one in the paint shop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

[/quote]

Glad to see you've decided upon the s line bumper! What valance you looking at? And lucky you've got a new one in the paint shop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]

The valance is like a light grey with a mesh look centre, just the one exhaust exit for now.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I fitted a gloss black version of that yesterday to bens car 
I do like the mesh ones









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

ReTTro fit said:


> I fitted a gloss black version of that yesterday to bens car
> I do like the mesh ones
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I am going to stick with the grey, as the gloss black against a black car would look lost.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

That gloss black valance against the red body does look good though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Bowen said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > I fitted a gloss black version of that yesterday to bens car
> ...


I know exactly what you mean mate 
I originally bought it for mine but it looked wrong and a bit lost









Putting it on bens cab with his black roof really does it justice

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> Bowen said:
> 
> 
> > ReTTro fit said:
> ...


Actually does make a difference been on his convertible compared to yours lea. It does look odd on yours

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I agree the gloss black valance looks great on a red roadster...thinking of gettingt ge missuses grey one done the same. It's the only grey exterior trim piece on the car...the front grille is also gloss black.


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Just had the latest issue of audi tuner land on my doorstep. Nice surprise to see a pic of the TT in it.



Rear valance should be done this week. Also ordered a set of wheels.


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

great work keep it up


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

patton said:


> great work keep it up


Thanks man, means a lot coming from you with your epic TT! What wheels are next? 8)


----------



## jocco (Apr 6, 2015)

Great looking TT.

Mine is black as well, and this is how I hope it will look one day.


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

jocco said:


> Great looking TT.
> 
> Mine is black as well, and this is how I hope it will look one day.


Thank you. 

So my wheels arrived.

They were advertised as ET32. They all arrived and upon opening them, 3 are ET32 and 1 is ET35!?

It's only 3mm difference, would a 3mm spacer resolve it?

The seller has been very apologetic and claims not to have known, which I believe. He has offered to either, take money off, buy me a 3mm spacer or give me a full refund.

disappointing. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

New page new pics.

My wheels, which I don't think I will be fitting...


And a quick arty snap.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Nice little tease with the picture mate! A low offset that but I wouldn't fit them as the resale on having 1 wheels odd to the other 3 can't be that good tbh.

If you bought them off eBay put a claim in if he won't give you a full refund

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

legend139 said:


> Nice little tease with the picture mate! A low offset that but I wouldn't fit them as the resale on having 1 wheels odd to the other 3 can't be that good tbh.
> 
> If you bought them off eBay put a claim in if he won't give you a full refund
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it is quite low. I did research and someone on here put a5 wheels on their TT and it worked. 
Totally agree, I could put a spacer on the make the offset equal, but the resale value.

The seller has been very good in fairness. As above a few options he put forward. I am just gutted really, wanted wheels, bought these and typically somethings gone wrong! Agghhh!


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Bowen said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice little tease with the picture mate! A low offset that but I wouldn't fit them as the resale on having 1 wheels odd to the other 3 can't be that good tbh.
> ...


Shame mate, did the previous owner run these on their car or are they new?

Hope it goes all well mate, would love to see some of these on your car though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

Bowen said:


> patton said:
> 
> 
> > great work keep it up
> ...


haha cheers, dunno about epic though  dunno yet i need to get these ones sold first id like something bigger just so i can tuck them all round. i do love the tmbs though


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Got my rear bumper on. Makes such a difference to the rear.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Nice one Bowen 

Stacks better with that bumper and valance 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Need to get my act together and get that rear bumper bought, looks so much better.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

AlexV6 said:


> Need to get my act together and get that rear bumper bought, looks so much better.


Get it done you fanny, along with the front bumper, everyone I know who mentions my car is like what?! When I tell them it's a 56 reg ahah doesn't look new but it doesn't look old which is good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

bumper looks great I'm on the look out for a tts front bumper then ill be following suit with the rear


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Have you test fitted the wheels at all, I had some BBS Lm reps and they had to be spaced out further for clearance, Ended up poking too much :x


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Not sure if anyone picked up on y other thread?

After two days of not using the TT I went to start the engine and the chain tensioner failed. Timing jumped, bent valves etc. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

All repaired in a week by SVS Cardiff. Who have been excellent, would recommend them to everyone.

I am in two minds now, keep the TT for a while longer or trade it in for something different.

If I do trade in, I will be selling my coilovers and RS grill.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

I'll have your RS grille from you if you sell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

I may even be interested in the coilovers as well. Can you PM me a price for both should you decide to sell up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

And if adamchelseafc ends up not wanting the grill pm me next


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

I did PM 5 mins after you put about the grill in case you didn't see


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

aww gutted to hear that! must have been a sickening noise and to know the damage was already done


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Let me know if you do sell up and the cost on the bits you're looking to sell.


----------



## sam-ski (May 22, 2012)

Bowen said:


> So AITP has been and gone and it was really good. I was on the TTforum stand and it was great. Lots of ideas from looking at various cars.
> 
> Anyway more pics..
> 
> ...


This looks awesome! Sits so nicely.

What were the AP coilovers like? Much room to go lower? Decent ride handling?

Were your wheels spaced out at all, they seem to sit pretty flush!

Cheers =]


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Little bump on this.

So a day after having the timing chain, tensioner, valves etc replaced I could hear the engine knocking. Took it back to the garage who got on to it straight away.

The cause of the timing chain fault....a seized oil pump. Which starved the engine of oil. This then required me to replace crank bearings, piston and the seized oil pump. Gutted. Car was one owner full service, albeit not audi. I even recently serviced it in my ownership.

Eventually it was all sorted and a huge bill at the end, which the warranty at first refused to payout. I pushed and they then decided that an oil pump is not wear and tear. £2500 later, the car was back and I traded it in straight away as I could deal with anything else going.

Shame as I loved the TT. Ah well.


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

AP coilovers were brilliant. I've hand them on numerous cars and for what they cost they are great. I could have gone lower if needed. Wheels were spaced out 15mm I think all round.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Did you get any problems with rubbing? What was the ride comfort like with the AP's?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

